# 2017 Super Duty 1st Spied Photo



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

1st un camouflaged photo of the new Super Duty. Not sure I am liking it.

http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/2017-ford-f-250-super-duty-heres-the-first-real-pictur-1691057669

http://www.leftlanenews.com/ford-super-duty-2017.html


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Well... I'm certainly disappointed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ugly........WTF


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Will a guy even need to buy a plow with the front air dam so low?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

They need to go back 10 years.....05 to 07 the best looking SD"s


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow , I am glad I have a 2015 on order .


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1992212 said:


> They need to go back 10 years.....05 to 07 the best looking SD"s


Agreed agreed agreed. 6.7 interior in a 6.0 body where do I sign


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll take an f150 any day but wow, that is one ugly truck! Gm and dodge are gonna kill it


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Love my 07 looks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks a lot like the new Chebbies...............and they're ugly too.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hopefully it will grow on me.......


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Why don't they just keep what sells. I don't really understand the massive change every 5-6 years. The 15's were really looking good. Oh well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

90plow;1992501 said:


> Why don't they just keep what sells. I don't really understand the massive change every 5-6 years. The 15's were really looking good. Oh well.


Really?

A door off a 99 fits a 2015


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1992246 said:


> Looks a lot like the new Chebbies...............and they're ugly too.


Exactly, my thoughts too


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1992515 said:


> Really?
> 
> A door off a 99 fits a 2015


You sure about that? Doesn't seem like they would


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

the cab and the bed really hasn't changed much since 99

I personally owned 10 or 11 superduty sense then then


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1992206 said:


> Ugly........WTF


Have to agree


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

That one must be a platinum king lariat Fx4. Looks like a chrome tanker hit a parts store.
Looks like it has an air ride setup. Very low. Does seem like Ford tried to build a GMC. All it needs is square wheel wells.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like a Flex with a bed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pit Crew;1992761 said:


> Looks like a Flex with a bed...


Lol.........


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1992246 said:


> Looks a lot like the new Chebbies...............and they're ugly too.


X3, yuck. Dodge may have to be the go to now, both ford and gm look identically stupid.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

beanz27;1992814 said:


> X3, yuck. Dodge may have to be the go to now, both ford and gm look identically stupid.


X4 and I'm a Ford guy


----------



## WSBart (Mar 4, 2015)

They really need to cut it out with the fender vents. Also, whats with that bumper alignment? Gross.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I hate to say it, but I'm truly disappointed in the styling of both the 2015 F-150 and the upcoming Super Duty. They both look so


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Soon there will be no difference in choosing a truck from the big three based on looks alone. That is one ugly truck and from the side looks just like a Ram. Awful....just awful. Somebody said a Flex with a bed. Dead on! Is the front end IFS?


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Not sure why, but the front end reminds me of Clark griswalds' family truckster with the stacked headlights from hood to chrome bumper just about kissing the ground.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

looks familiar.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

grandview;1993623 said:


> looks familiar.


Not even close!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FSUPERDUTY;1993889 said:


> Not even close!


Yes, it is.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1993929 said:


> Yes, it is.


x2


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

FSUPERDUTY;1993889 said:


> Not even close!


I'm a Ford guy and sadly...ya, it does.

I wish they would bring back the 1980's style somehow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

These new trucks will increase the resale value on the old trucks


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

Very disappointing. I know it is time for a new design but really?


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Pit Crew;1992761 said:


> Looks like a Flex with a bed...


Exactly...

Based on looks alone I'd rather a new GM or Ram, that is hideous.










Even Quasimodo says, "That ****'s ugly."


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Too Stroked;1993147 said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm truly disappointed in the styling of both the 2015 F-150 and the upcoming Super Duty. They both look so


Me too, idk what all these manufacturers are thinking. I guess it's part of the wussification of the truck.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

They all look way different than in person. I'll wait to make my decision on good or bad until I see it in person.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

BPS#1;1992521 said:


> Exactly, my thoughts too[/QUOm
> 
> my thoughts too


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

I'll keep my Ram 2500 Thank but no thanks! Fugly!


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Why the frequent style changes. Back in the 90's the F-series (the true 7.3 powerstroke days) trucks had not seen a face lift for many years. I owned a 97 and the part interchange was awesome.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

That body style went from 92 to 99, the current super duty went from 2011 to 2016. 5 or 7 years isn't that much different.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

nixray;2013491 said:


> Why the frequent style changes. Back in the 90's the F-series (the true 7.3 powerstroke days) trucks had not seen a face lift for many years. I owned a 97 and the part interchange was awesome.


A door off a 99 will fit a 2016, same with rear bumper (just examples). There only has been slight changes over the years. 05 and 08 had different front frame changes.

It's time for new truck, just not this one.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Well i left chevy for their poor engineering skills and crap equipment and looks, bought a ford fell in love and now it looks like they may be the next dissapointment. i just hope the 250 and 350 look good still then i'll be fine or else its on to dodge


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

if ram didnt put that stupid RAM across the grill id probly start buying those. but they did sooooo, either stuck with ford or switch to gmc idk.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Broncslefty7;2013691 said:


> if ram didnt put that stupid RAM across the grill id probly start buying those. but they did sooooo, either stuck with ford or switch to gmc idk.


It's too bad those Rams rust out so bad over the rear wheel wells. They have had that problem for a long time and haven't seemed to do anything to fix it. Other than that they seem like a pretty good truck.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ a simple fix is to wash under the truck and up inside the box panel over the wheel-well.
Or use a littel rust preventive as you know about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jimbo64;2013694 said:


> It's too bad those Rams rust out so bad over the rear wheel wells. They have had that problem for a long time and haven't seemed to do anything to fix it. Other than that they seem like a pretty good truck.


Oh puleeeeaaaaze.

Fords are just as if not more susceptible to fenders rusting out than Dodges.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2013720 said:


> Oh puleeeeaaaaze.
> 
> Fords are just as if not more susceptible to fenders rusting out than Dodges.


Maybe it just happens where I live. Lots of 2-3 yo Dodges rusting out over the rear wheel wells. Never noticed it on newer Fords.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

at 2-3 years:laughing::laughing::laughing:

and at 2-3 years they still would be covered under the rust threw warranty.

it must be just by you.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm tired of all these "advances" in technology/styling and creature comforts in newer 3/4t and up trucks. It's a truck not a grocery getter. When I was looking for a new truck in December all I was finding was trucks that were loaded up like a luxury SUV and if you want a basic XL good luck finding them.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Damn that sits low!!


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I ordered a basic f 250 xl the end of march because could not find one without all the luxuries . Manual t-case , no power windows or locks , black bumpers and grill . Work truck summer and winter . Sprayed half a gallon of fluid film on it and will do the same in fall . First gas truck in 18 years.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

SHAWZER;2013971 said:


> I ordered a basic f 250 xl the end of march because could not find one without all the luxuries . Manual t-case , no power windows or locks , black bumpers and grill . Work truck summer and winter . Sprayed half a gallon of fluid film on it and will do the same in fall . First gas truck in 18 years.


I found my 2011 XL gasser on the lot. I bought it 3 years ago yesterday actually. It was a left over. Got it out the door for $29,000. I wish it had power windows and locks, but for $29k I can live without them. Manual t-case, cloth seats, and vinyl floor. I love it.

The dealer I bought from has a commercial truck lot and they have a bunch of XL work truck packages. Some dealers don't have a commercial lot and sell the upper trim packages mostly.


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

looks too much like those ugly new F150s. Not liking. Good thing I have my 97 F250!

Hope there will be another body style other then that!


----------

